# Bobcats training camp thread



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Basketball season approaches and not a minute too soon.I'll throw in my first Larry Brown prima donna joke shortly,but for now we'll discuss the roster and the upcoming season.


> The Charlotte Bobcats have added forwards *Marcus Williams *and *Andre Brown *and guard *Donell Taylor *to their training-camp roster.
> Brown (6-foot-9, 245 pounds) has played for the Seattle Supersonics and Memphis Grizzlies the past two seasons. Williams (6-7, 207 pounds) played for parts of last season with the San Antonio Spurs and Los Angeles Clippers.
> Taylor (6-5, 193 pounds) can play either guard spot and was with the Washington Wizards for 98 games before playing in Europe last season.
> The Bobcats also announced that *LaSalle Thompson *has been promoted to assistant coach, after coming to the franchise this summer in a strength-and-conditioning position. Thompson, who played center with the Indiana Pacers, will work primarily with the Bobcats' big men.


 Num​Name
Pos
Ht
Wt​Age
DOB​
Marcus Williams
F
6'7
207
21​11/18/1986​
Donell Taylor
G
6'5
193
26​7/26/1982​1​Ryan Hollins
C
7'0
230
23​10/10/1984​3​Gerald Wallace
F
6'7
220
26​7/23/1982​4​Jared Dudley
F
6'7
225
23​7/10/1985​6​Nazr Mohammed
C
6'10
250
31​9/5/1977​12​Shannon Brown
G
6'4
211
22​11/29/1985​13​Matt Carroll
G
6'6
212
28​8/28/1980​14​D.J. Augustin
G
6'0
180
20​11/10/1987​20​Raymond Felton
G
6'1
198
24​6/26/1984​21​Alexis Ajinca
C
7'0
220
20​5/6/1988​23​Jason Richardson
G
6'6
225
27​1/20/1981​33​Jermareo Davidson
F
6'10
230
23​11/15/1984​35​Adam Morrison
F
6'8
205
24​7/19/1984​42​Sean May
F
6'9
266
24​4/4/1984​44​Andre Brown
F
6'9
245
27​5/12/1981​50​Emeka Okafor
C
6'10
255
26​9/28/1982​


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

First preseason game is wednesday Oct 8 at Orlando.I don't guess they'll be having a preseason game vs the Hornets at the Joel in Winston,but apparently the attendance wasn't great last year.
Heres a story about Augustin,one about Ajinca one about Morrison

As you can see below our final preseason game will be nationally televised on TNT Oct 23rd.So far as I know that's going to be the only game on the National TV schedule unless we make it on NBATV.

Wed 08 @ Orlando Preseason Amway Arena, Orlando, FL 7:00pm 

Fri 10 @ Memphis Preseason 8:00pm 

Mon 13 @ Atlanta Preseason 7:00pm 

Thu 16 vs Orlando Preseason Time Warner Cable Arena, Charlotte, NC 10:30am 

Sat 18 vs Atlanta Preseason Time Warner Cable Arena, Charlotte, NC 7:00pm 

Mon 20 @ Phoenix Preseason 10:00pm 

Tue 21 @ LA Lakers Preseason San Diego Sports Arena, San Diego, CA 10:00pm 

Thu 23 @ LA Lakers Preseason Honda Center, Anaheim, CA 10:00pm


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

tonights game at Orlando is apparently being broadcast on Fox Sports South,there's going to be some sort of pregame show coming on at 6:30.At least it's listed on my DVR programme guide here on Time Warner Cable...Your mileage may vary


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

We look like it's the first preseason game and we're using a new offense.Based on what I've seen it looks like we're going to play half court basketball,this probably means we're going to suck this year and we may as well trade raymond somewhere that wants to use him in the only style he's proven to be effective.Of course that's something I've thought ever since we hired brown and it could be proven wrong.Way too early for it,but I just don't see how anyone could be stupid enough to think that this team shouldn't try to run.Of course we know that Brown is too stubborn to do anything he hasn't been doing since 1973,so that means he's probably too stupid to understand that our players need to play in transition.

We're getting killed now,but it's mostly just an inability to make shots and a lack of understanding of the offense.More importantly May hasn't looked too fat or too out of shape...Although he hasn't looked like a greyhound either.I want to see what the rookies and Morrison look like.Beyond that it's early in the preseason.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Watched some of that Orlando game and we were struggling to bad for me to watch it. I think if we can get everybody to buy into Browns plan then we'll do well enough but if not then were gonna struggle. Then again Brown has to adapt his offense to his players, which means run, run, and run. I was impressed with Augustine though, and your right May looks like, if he can stay healthy, that he'll atleast give us a solid 8/8 which is what we need from that power forward position


----------

